# Handle Shaping and Polishing



## Biggin (Sep 27, 2021)

Hand shaped and polished the handles on some Christmas presents I've been working on.


----------



## lis2323 (Sep 27, 2021)

Those are beautiful. Well done


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## woodchucker (Sep 27, 2021)

Biggin said:


> Hand shaped and polished the handles on some Christmas presents I've been working on.


I like the look of the rasp converted over. really cool looking.
nice work.


----------



## Biggin (Sep 27, 2021)

Thanks!  I love the rasp/file look myself, plus I picked up over 100 of them when my uncle passed couple years ago.  He kept everything.


----------



## Ken226 (Sep 27, 2021)

Beautiful work!


----------



## woodchucker (Sep 27, 2021)

Biggin said:


> Thanks!  I love the rasp/file look myself, plus I picked up over 100 of them when my uncle passed couple years ago.  He kept everything.


well then you have enough good steel for some cool knives. got a forge for making damascus?


----------



## Biggin (Sep 28, 2021)

woodchucker said:


> well then you have enough good steel for some cool knives. got a forge for making damascus?


Yes I do, I have a very large Coal Forge, 3 burner propane, and mini single burner propane.  And a home built 54 lb power hammer.   Ive attached some pics


----------

